
Cello Wars (Star Wars Parody) - EzGraphs
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=iv&v=BgAlQuqzl8o&src_vid=DKC-lRhvdNY&annotation_id=annotation_706910
======
EzGraphs
Wait, why did I post this? Ugh - Jedi mind tricks...

~~~
EzGraphs
More information on these guys: <http://thepianoguys.com/music/>

Very talented...

------
DailyInfograph
were they the same person?

~~~
EzGraphs
Yeah - one of the piano guys plays cello...go figure :)

